# UKBFF BRITISH FINALS 2008 – PHOTOS



## Scott Horton (Jun 27, 2008)

What a fantastic day at the British Finals, as always filled with excitement, highs, lows, joy, disappointment and controversy. Well done to everybody; it is a great achievement just to compete but especially to James Llewellin for a well deserved victory.

The Hercules locomotive is picking up steam for this Sunday's Mr Hercules. Come and see some of your favorites and get amongst it, or why not come and compete?

Check out all of our photos on www.herculespower.co.uk within the next 24 hours but here is a taster!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Excellent photos.... Looking forward to the rest :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

That last photo (of Zack).... best side chest shot I've ever seen. WOW.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

great pics


----------



## Scott Horton (Jun 27, 2008)

All photos now uploaded onto www.herculespower.co.uk.

For official photos from the British Finals 2008 please contact Videoman Eric Guy.

Scott


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Great pics, thanks for posting them up!


----------



## skinny_guy (Dec 29, 2009)

damn rght the best side chest....zack should have won 2008 competition anyway he was MILES LIGHT years bigger /thicker/ leaner/ more cut / shredded then anyone on stage in 2008...wonder why he didnt get it....probz racism


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

skinny_guy said:


> damn rght the best side chest....zack should have won 2008 competition anyway he was MILES LIGHT years bigger /thicker/ leaner/ more cut / shredded then anyone on stage in 2008...wonder why he didnt get it....probz racism


Yeah probably racism. The UKBFF hate half Pakistani, half Egyptian people but love black people. That's why Alvin won the class last year and Zack didn't


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

skinny_guy said:


> damn rght the best side chest....zack should have won 2008 competition anyway he was MILES LIGHT years bigger /thicker/ leaner/ more cut / shredded then anyone on stage in 2008...wonder why he didnt get it....probz racism


fuk off you [email protected],put some glasses on and have a reality check,better condition?did you not see the pic of James L?its at the top of the page,you cant miss it,tho being as you thought Zak was the most shredded guy in 2008 i guess you may be partially blind and thats why you overlooked the FIRST PICTURE IN THE THREAD.

Zak's condition this year,now that was light years ahead,as for the racism comment? yeah thats probably why he won the whole fking thing this year u [email protected]

Thats one of the most retarded posts i've seen on here in a good few days.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

weeman said:


> fuk off you [email protected],put some glasses on and have a reality check,better condition?did you not see the pic of James L?its at the top of the page,you cant miss it,tho being as you thought Zak was the most shredded guy in 2008 i guess you may be partially blind and thats why you overlooked the FIRST PICTURE IN THE THREAD.
> 
> Zak's condition this year,now that was light years ahead,as for the racism comment? yeah thats probably why he won the whole fking thing this year u [email protected]
> 
> Thats one of the most retarded posts i've seen on here in a good few days.


Lmaoo. Gotta agree with you. First pic the guys ripped to fk. Every vein hitting through. But if I had to say who had the best physique in my oppinion, it would be Zak. Amense size. But yeah not most ripped, I guess he could have came in more ripped?

Btw weeman looking hyooge in your avi, proud.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Some good pics there, first pic is extremly ripped.. the 3 women are also good


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Some good pics there, first pic is extremly ripped.. the 3 women are also good


Yeah defo x2 on that. They have good physiques but are also quite attractive imo. The blonde in the middle defo catches my eye ha.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

And now what shall become of us without any barbarians?

Those people were some kind of solution.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Andrikos said:


> And now what shall become of us without any barbarians?
> 
> Those people were some kind of solution.


eh:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

skinny_guy said:


> damn rght the best side chest....zack should have won 2008 competition anyway he was MILES LIGHT years bigger /thicker/ leaner/ more cut / shredded then anyone on stage in 2008...wonder why he didnt get it....probz racism


what are you on idiot Zack by his own admission was off in 2008.....if racism was the reason why did Alvin Small a black man win.....now quickly run along daddy wants to play


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Looks like skinny_guy got a lap top from santa and has nothing better to do with time other than write silly posts on here.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Dean and paul looking great  Reppin fort Galaxy all the way


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Great pics Scotty :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## Zee1436114538 (Sep 11, 2007)

I Guess skinny guy or what ever your name is that you must be used to pulling out the racism card because i also won my class and over all and im black.


----------

